# How to revive a mouse?



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I know if a cat collapses you can breath through its nostrils to try to revive it but is there anything you can do to revive a mouse?
A friend of mine got about 20 mice of me and put them in a container (plastic) to take them home in and forgot to make air holes in lid. 
They were in there about 2 mins as we were distracted then I said to her better make some holes in lid and as she checked the mice over 3/4 had stopped breathing it was terrible


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Flip the mouse on it's back, take a thin straw to breathe air into the mouse and use two index fingers to push the chest. Place mouse back on it's belly they breathe better this way.
Sorry you had to go through something so traumatic


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Thankyou for the tip it may come in handy one day.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

How do you forget air holes though? I mean with 20 mice in a container surely you can't forget they breathe?


----------



## Love'demMeeces (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey, hey miceandmore64! Please stop being judgmental and confrontational. 
Obviously, this was a devastating situation which was not deliberate in any way. The writer clearly came to us for help, not to be criticized.


----------

